# Urgent: Help with color/paint code, black 04



## oversea GTO (Oct 6, 2005)

Anybody know the color/paint code for my 2004 black GTO M6?

The car is about 30miles from me, but i have the parts in my truck that are to be painted but ofcourse i forgot to check for the code before i left!

Anybody that can help med a.s.a.p.??

Thanks guys!!

/Erik


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe this is what you are looking for. -Jim


----------

